# NARS haul



## Lapis (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my first time posting a haul

Blushes in Ninotchka, Silvana, Cassandre and Montenegro
Eye Shadows in Night Flight, Night Porter, Night Fever and Santorini, I also have some lippies on the way






If the pic is too large let me know and I'll resize


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 30, 2008)

Fab haul


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing haul! where did you get Santorini? I thought it was Discont. :/


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Sep 30, 2008)

:dro  ol:


----------



## lablonde (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG great HAUL!


----------



## danijajuu (Oct 1, 2008)

oh you're soo lucky. those are soo nice


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 2, 2008)

in love 
wow enjoy


----------



## florabundance (Oct 2, 2008)

ooh gorgeous stuff


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2008)

wow, gorgeous NARS things. I need a break from MAC to get some NARS night series. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 2, 2008)

This haul is damn lucky.


----------



## Lapis (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone it was my gift to myself for my 30th birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aleksis I actually got the last Santorini, I hauled from 2 Beauty and Main stores and I will be ordering again this week if I can't get to the CCO.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 3, 2008)

wow! awesome haul!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful, sexy choices.  If you want the night series to show up in all its glittery glory don't blend too much. Apply over a cream shadow base in a rolling, patting motion.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_*Thanks everyone it was my gift to myself for my 30th birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

aleksis I actually got the last Santorini, I hauled from 2 Beauty and Main stores and I will be ordering again this week if I can't get to the CCO._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2008)

Talk about some fantastic colors.  Whew!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Wonderful, sexy choices.  If you want the night series to show up in all its glittery glory don't blend too much. Apply over a cream shadow base in a rolling, patting motion._

 

Thanks for the advice Kuuipo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to try it out tonight


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 17, 2008)

Great Haul!!!


----------

